# pre made oil and solvent?



## sodzl (Oct 28, 2013)

I plan on making a bunch of different compounds.  Tren, test, drotalone and nandrolone esters.

Would it be possible to mix a large batch of oil ahead of time.   

6ml ba
60ml bb
234ml oil


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 28, 2013)

Absolutely NOT!!  Each compound you mentioned has a different recipe than what the heck you are stating and don't u realize that one raw batch of one compound can vary to the same compound each time which means fine tuneing of what's in it??. Do more reading..


----------



## sodzl (Oct 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Absolutely NOT!!  Each compound you mentioned has a different recipe than what the heck you are stating and don't u realize that one raw batch of one compound can vary to the same compound each time which means fine tuneing of what's in it??. Do more reading..



Tren E &A  2% ba/20% bb
Mast E & A 2/20
Test Cyp & prop  2/20

Only my test e would be different, but since bb helps hold the test in solution, what harm would there be in making test e at 2/20?


----------



## joshck (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow....do it and let us know how that turns out lol


----------



## joshck (Oct 28, 2013)

Bro...u cant make all those at the same mg....which means some will have more powder in it than others....means more volume..hope that makes sense to u ....more powder takes up more space...lol sorry im laughing as I write this..I probably dont even make sense..I know what im trying to say tho


----------



## joshck (Oct 28, 2013)

And yes u can drink winny.....lol....sorry today is my friday I started early


----------



## sodzl (Oct 29, 2013)

Well i ran some numbers using the pre made oil.  In a small batch 10ml it works out to 1.7ba/ 17bb.(16.6)   In larger batches 100 ml it worked out to 1.8ba/18bb.    Not to far off

Update , i ran some numbers using 2.25%ba and 22.5bb oil.   At 200mg/ml concentrations it works out to 1.87ba/18.7bb.  At 100 mg/ml  its 2.0 ba/20.4bb.


----------



## greggy (Oct 29, 2013)

sodzl said:


> Well i ran some numbers using the pre made oil.  In a small batch 10ml it works out to 1.7ba/ 17bb.(16.6)   In larger batches 100 ml it worked out to 1.8ba/18bb.    Not to far off



I'm so confused on what exactly in the hell you are attempting. Is this your first experience in brewing? Do what IB said and read a little more. And ask questions if your not sure. Everybody here is willing to help and teach.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

Dude??? Do you premix your cookie batter before you get your eggs? Um NO...

ITS SIMPLE....FOLLOW THE RECIPE!


----------



## sodzl (Oct 29, 2013)

greggy said:


> I'm so confused on what exactly in the hell you are attempting. Is this your first experience in brewing? Do what IB said and read a little more. And ask questions if your not sure. Everybody here is willing to help and teach.



I've done plenty of homebrews i was just thinking out loud.  The reason was if i was going to do say 5g of tren ace, 10 g of masteron,  test/mast blends and test /tren blend. I thought it would be easier to weigh powder, add pre made oil, and filter.   As opposed to weighing powder, measure x bb, measure x ba, measure x oil, and filter.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

sodzl said:


> Well i ran some numbers using the pre made oil.  In a small batch 10ml it works out to 1.7ba/ 17bb.(16.6)   In larger batches 100 ml it worked out to 1.8ba/18bb.    Not to far off
> 
> Update , i ran some numbers using 2.25%ba and 22.5bb oil.   At 200mg/ml concentrations it works out to 1.87ba/18.7bb.  At 100 mg/ml  its 2.0 ba/20.4bb.



Why are you doing this? This is completely nonsensical...


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

sodzl said:


> I've done plenty of homebrews i was just thinking out loud.  The reason was if i was going to do say 5g of tren ace, 10 g of masteron,  test/mast blends and test /tren blend. I thought it would be easier to weigh powder, add pre made oil, and filter.   As opposed to weighing powder, measure x bb, measure x ba, measure x oil, and filter.



Do it however....i just dont get why u cant do it all at the same time....

While your at it set the bench up too and start your car ...that way you have your premix ready...dump in the raw...filter then inject...jump into the running car...and go straight to the bench press...dont forget to have water in your shaker and a check written out to gnc for protein powder...and turn the sheets down and your pillow fluffed , with alarn clock set so you can rest well...

Planning at its finest i suppose.


----------



## sodzl (Oct 29, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Do it however....i just dont get why u cant do it all at the same time....
> 
> While your at it set the bench up too and start your car ...that way you have your premix ready...dump in the raw...filter then inject...jump into the running car...and go straight to the bench press...dont forget to have water in your shaker and a check written out to gnc for protein powder...and turn the sheets down and your pillow fluffed , with alarn clock set so you can rest well...
> 
> Planning at its finest i suppose.



Your attempt at comedy makes you just look like a dick.  I know in your head it sounds funny , but its not.


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 29, 2013)

If you way worked dnt u thnk the guys that have been doing this for yrs n yrs would be doing it that way too? Stick to tried n true,there is a reason for it.....anyone that brews knows this so the fact ur so stuck on it and serious is why ur catchn the extra heat.....im not knockin ya im jst saying before this thread turns into a long nonsense of shit talkn back n forth bruda....guys on this board would damn near give their left arm to help anyone w an open mind willing to learn the right way is all im saying


----------



## sodzl (Oct 29, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> If you way worked dnt u thnk the guys that have been doing this for yrs n yrs would be doing it that way too? Stick to tried n true,there is a reason for it.....anyone that brews knows this so the fact ur so stuck on it and serious is why ur catchn the extra heat.....im not knockin ya im jst saying before this thread turns into a long nonsense of shit talkn back n forth bruda....guys on this board would damn near give their left arm to help anyone w an open mind willing to learn the right way is all im saying



Agree and disagree.  Sometimes people are very resistant to change.  I asked a question and posted a theory.  Anywho I'm going to give it a shot when my gear arrives.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 29, 2013)

Do u realize some raws of same compound vary ? U may need eo u may need guilacol . Just because it's tren A doesn't mean it's not a shitty tren a that crashes and needs more solvent or different type of solvent .. Smell what the rocks cookin now ?

We are just trying to help you sodzi and yes dick comment come out so dont take it personally..all cool and hope you send me free sample? Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 29, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Why are you doing this? This is completely nonsensical...



 .. Thank B.N  I learned a new word .." nonsensical"
Sunday night scrabble at the Old folks senior center better watch out.. U schooled me bro. ..looked it up even. Lol


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestly who gives a gives a shit what any of us say to u its ur stuff in the end u make it however u feel fit and hey if it works cool bt if it dont then thats fine as well regardless....but regardless of what u do or say theory or not u came on here for advice on ur "theory" and u cant get upset over not hearing theanswer you were looking for bud...but let us knw if it works shit im sure einstein ant edison were laughed at for weird crazy ideas bt look at wm now lol dead. Hahah but for real let us knw if it works or at least pm someone if u don want to change more heat


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

G





sodzl said:


> Your attempt at comedy makes you just look like a dick.  I know in your head it sounds funny , but its not.



Lol...wow...im surprised that you actually got that...

Most comedy is someone being a dick...the person that feels that was is generally the butt of the joke.  Without you i cant be funny...you should be flattered...you are key...and i thank you for that.

Seriously though, these guys know what they are talking about. You should listen to them.  And we are giving you shit cause its what we do...we care about you...you are (a little) like us.  This is a brotherhood, we are here for you through it all, the good, the bad and the ugly.  We will congratulate you, thank you, help you, encourage you, chastise you, ridicule you, bust your chops, fuck your sister...etc.  dont be a pussy...its because we love you SISSY.  Quit being do sensitive.

Lol sorry if i was too comical, my son just turned 5, i never drink and i had 1 mix drink.


BN

Post some pics of your sister ASAP


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> .. Thank B.N  I learned a new word .." nonsensical"
> Sunday night scrabble at the Old folks senior center better watch out.. U schooled me bro. ..looked it up even. Lol



Lol...your my hero IB...when i grow up i wanna be just like you.


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lmfao


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 29, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Lol...your my hero IB...when i grow up i wanna be just like you.



Well im glad im not the only dick/social misfit here..

Dont laugh fambamm u r  the ballsack..


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Oct 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well im glad im not the only dick/social misfit here..
> 
> Dont laugh fambamm u r  the ballsack..



OMFG...lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 29, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> OMFG...lol



Well he Is a Mexican !   Rite puto..?


Im not a racial dick, it just comes out. Disregard the slur..

Update On oils asap.. Thks ..


----------



## FamBam209 (Nov 5, 2013)

Your such a fuckn dick bud haahaa i jst barely seen this post again lol hey i may be mex but at the rate ur losing what hair u have left u look more like a nutsack than i do mex or not lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well im glad im not the only dick/social misfit here..
> 
> Dont laugh fambamm u r  the ballsack..



Social misfit? You're just toddler who's had too much candy-


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 5, 2013)

ROFGLOL.. We got a taco bell rage going..  !


----------



## FamBam209 (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha bud thats the farthest thing from mex thats ur version of fukn mex food goin to taco bell u  prob even own one of them chihauhaus too lol....i tell u what u get ur bald ass down here to cali n get some of these mex chcks that like dem big bald white guys u wont ever go back to ur  rainy gloomy state lol


----------

